# NS Bikes Capital Frame



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

So I am thinking of building my daughter a bike to play on some small dirt jumps, pump tracks and bmx tracks. She is a fairly skilled bmx racer already, plus she can successfully jump her heavy 26" hardtail trail mtb on small jumps. I am thinking of going the 24" wheel route for this bike for her, simply because I have a killer set of wheels/tires already from my last bmx cruiser, so I will save a ton of money there alone. But here lies the issue. I want a suspension fork on it and I don't know of a good 24" fork to use. Anybody have any recommendations? Am I wrong to go the 24" route, should I just go ahead and do 26"? Opinions and any pics are welcome! Thanks guys

Another note, could I just build a bmx cruiser and put a suspension fork on it? Keep in mind this will literally be a "play" bike for her. She will be learning a lot of basics like better jumping, manuals and bunny hops. She isn't a pro by no means.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no 24" forks. you need a reduced travel 26" fork...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

New Guy said:


> So I am thinking of building my daughter a bike to play on some small dirt jumps, pump tracks and bmx tracks. She is a fairly skilled bmx racer already, plus she can successfully jump her heavy 26" hardtail trail mtb on small jumps. I am thinking of going the 24" wheel route for this bike for her, simply because I have a killer set of wheels/tires already from my last bmx cruiser, so I will save a ton of money there alone. But here lies the issue. I want a suspension fork on it and I don't know of a good 24" fork to use. Anybody have any recommendations? Am I wrong to go the 24" route, should I just go ahead and do 26"? Opinions and any pics are welcome! Thanks guys
> 
> Another note, could I just build a bmx cruiser and put a suspension fork on it? Keep in mind this will literally be a "play" bike for her. She will be learning a lot of basics like better jumping, manuals and bunny hops. She isn't a pro by no means.


How tall is she? There are "youth" 24" mtb's, but then there are also 24"-specific park/street/DJ mtb's that are adult. If she's under 5' tall, you could probably do the former. If she's 5' or above, you could probably do the latter.

1. Putting a suspension fork on a bmx cruiser raises the front end up too much and "choppers" out the bike. The axle-to-crown height would go from like 366mm-ish to 457mm-ish (if you get an 80mm travel fork). 
S&M Bikes | PITCHFORK

2. There are 24"-wheel specific DJ bikes. Black Market Contraband 24", Black Market Lil Monster, Union Street Molly Maguire 24", NS Capital 24". The Lil Monster comes in a variety of top tube lengths.

3. Next issue is brakes and rear triangle hub spacing. BMX uses 110mm spacing and rim brakes. An mtb-DJ uses 135mm spacing and disc brakes. The Union Street Molly Maguire 24" is actually designed for bmx hubs, but most other DJ-mtb's would not be.

side by side comparison of a 24"-specific mtb DJ/park bike (Union Street) next to a bmx cruiser. 









Black Market Contraband 24"


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid specific Dirt Jumpers if she is under 5':

Vimana Jr.
Kids Dirt Jump BMX Bikes & Frames With High End Parts & An Affordable Price | Morpheus Vimana Jr

Spawncycles Kotori-24
Kotori - 24" - Bikes - Born to Ride | The World's Best Kids Bikes!

Lil shredder - icon 24
Kids Mountain Bike | Kids Dirt Jumper | Lil Shredder Icon 24" | Lil Shredder Bikes

----
good all around bike, but is still good for jumping, but chainstay and geo are better on the bikes listed above:

NS Bikes Clash Jr.
NS Bikes - Clash JR - All round / funbike


----------



## New Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

We are actually building her a Standard 24" race cruiser for next season, and she is getting the Spawn Kotori 24". She is gonna have one heck of a Christmas! I'm so glad she is into bikes!!


----------

